# Any current MP's on here?



## George89 (3 Apr 2011)

I am just wondering if there are any current MP's that would be able to PM me with regards to a question I have, which can only be answered by a current MP. Thank you.


----------



## Precept (3 Apr 2011)

George, hope you don't mind but I'm going to steal your thread from you.


I also have a question for an MP.

I have a RCMP friend who wants to fly in for my BMQ grad. Now, my trade is MP, and I was wondering if there was any kind of ceremony at the end of QL3, where perhaps I would be presented with my badge? Or do they just boot you out the door and tell you to report in at your first posting? Any comments would be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## garb811 (3 Apr 2011)

George89:  PM away.

Precept:  It's the military, you'll do a parade or ceremony for any kind of career course where you can invite guests.  Most Branches/Regiments have a special touch to the Grad parade for the QL3 to welcome the graduates to the family.  For us, it is getting your tin.


----------



## Precept (3 Apr 2011)

garb811 said:
			
		

> George89:  PM away.
> 
> Precept:  It's the military, you'll do a parade or ceremony for any kind of career course where you can invite guests.  Most Branches/Regiments have a special touch to the Grad parade for the QL3 to welcome the graduates to the family.  For us, it is getting your tin.



Thanks Garb, I had a feeling you were going to be the first to respond. Was there a limit on the number of guests you could invite? (Basic & QL3)


----------



## garb811 (3 Apr 2011)

Been a loooong time for me but I doubt it.  Most of the venues are pretty big and even if there isn't enough seating, folks can generally stand around the parade square/drill hall.


----------

